# Bayou reds 10-01-07



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Quick trip to LA for some red action. Mighty windy on Sun but ok Monday. Managed a few fish. Had a great time with Flylipps and his fishing partner Mike. Posting to try some pics on new forum. Cross your fingers. SHB







r f


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Great pictures !!!! Thanks


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Stuart, nice photos, and that pirate looking terrorist looks like a red killing machine!! Even though I have reason to suspect he did not catch that fish or near as many as his fellow fishermen! That was an awesome trip all the way around. Since our return, I have been working on an even larger "Spank Bait" to throw the next time we go. I WILL find an equalizer! Thanks for a great time and here is one more photo to add to the others;












Stuart and a red to be proud of!



There are more photos on my post under the Fly Fishing section.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE reds... hope I catch some this wkend!!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent, thumbs up stewart. (Stuart)


----------

